# Since learning about the maxilla I’ve noticed most people have a recessed maxilla



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 3, 2019)

Srs the majority of people don’t have a foward grown midface.

It’s very clear when smiling and viewed from the side that most people have a recessed maxilla.

A pronounced maxilla is actually quite rare like high cheekbones or naturally flawless skin.

Everyone on here complaining about recessed maxilla are actually normies and not some subhumans.

Only top tier people (models, celebrities) have developed maxilla. It gives a distinctive high-class appearance.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a recessed everything


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 3, 2019)

noyone wants to pay 70k for more foward growth tbh, i prolly wouldnt either, too much complications with that shit


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 3, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 105962
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chico's nose looks really good there


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 3, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 105962
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The maxilla is about the same position relative to their upper third, the difference is ramus length and gonial angle which place the lower jaw/chin in the forward position. In the second image, due to the lack of ramus length, everything has to go downward in order for the occlusion to stay proper.


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 3, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> The maxilla is about the same position relative to their upper third, the difference is ramus length and gonial angle which place the lower jaw/chin in the forward position. In the second image, due to the lack of ramus length, everything has to go downward in order for the occlusion to stay proper.


The guy on the right has no infra orbitals. That's like the number one sign for shit maxilla.


----------



## Mansnob (Sep 3, 2019)

I have high gonial angle yet forward grown maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 4, 2019)

Since learning about the maxilla I've noticed that one thing that all Stacys have is forward growth of the maxilla. Forward maxilla relative to brow ridge is a feminine yet aesthetic trait.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> The guy on the right has no infra orbitals. That's like the number one sign for shit maxilla.


Idk, I have frozen hell tier infraorbitals and my maxilla isn’t too bad.


facemaxxed said:


> Srs the majority of people don’t have a foward grown midface.
> 
> It’s very clear when smiling and viewed from the side that most people have a recessed maxilla.
> 
> ...


If you have a good ogee curve, does that mean you have a good maxilla? Protruding mouth= good maxilla right?


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Idk, I have frozen hell tier infraorbitals and my maxilla isn’t too bad.
> 
> If you have a good ogee curve, does that mean you have a good maxilla? Protruding mouth= good maxilla right?


Forward growth isn't all that's needed for a good maxilla. Hence the coining of the term prognathism.




Only reliable way to check your maxilla is with an x-ray.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Idk, I have frozen hell tier infraorbitals and my maxilla isn’t too bad.
> 
> If you have a good ogee curve, does that mean you have a good maxilla? Protruding mouth= good maxilla right?


No


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> No


What about hollowcheeks? You can’t have a recessed maxilla and hollow cheeks


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> What about hollowcheeks? You can’t have a recessed maxilla and hollow cheeks


The only way to tell if you have a good maxilla is if you have zygos


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> The only way to tell if you have a good maxilla is if you have zygos


like this?


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> What about hollowcheeks? You can’t have a recessed maxilla and hollow cheeks


I have hollow check bt my infraobitals are poverty tier. Look like a subhuman from the side


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> like this?


Nope the ogee curve. Zygos are best shown from the front


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> I have hollow check bt my infraobitals are poverty tier. Look like a subhuman from the side


Same problem with me


Titbot said:


> Nope the ogee curve. Zygos are best shown from the front


Check profile pic. Shadows over it a bit. I was sucking in very lightly ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

what's infraorbital poverty tier looks like ?


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 4, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> The guy on the right has no infra orbitals. That's like the number one sign for shit maxilla.


The best way to identify a recessed maxilla is having the glabella further forward than the maxilla at the Frankfort horizontal plane position, it sometimes leads to an underbite. Recessed maxilla compromise your nasal airway, it isn't that frequent, recessed mandible is more frequent.
More like this than the previous image which maxilla actually wasn't recessed.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

the guys seems to have recessed mandible.


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> the guys seems to have recessed mandible.


If you have recessed maxilla and proper occlusion, it means your mandible is also recessed. Those with recessed maxilla are susceptible to have an underbite, some times in that case, it is possible that only the maxilla needs to be brought forward for an aesthetic outcome. In the pic I provided he needs an advancement of both jaws with some CCW.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> If you have recessed maxilla and proper bite it means your mandible is also recessed. Those with recessed maxilla are susceptible to have an underbite, some times in that case, it is possible that only the maxilla needs to be brought forward for an aesthetic outcome. In the pic I provided he needs an advancement of both jaws with some CCW.


 
yes you'r right.
I think i have sadly average maxila..And a very little bit recessed mandible.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 4, 2019)

I plan on getting jaw surgery when i graduate ans find a job hopefully. Do i need braces before hand and remoge my wisdom teeth?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> I plan on getting jaw surgery when i graduate ans find a job hopefully. Do i need braces before hand and remoge my wisdom teeth?


braces yes


----------



## dogapm123 (Sep 4, 2019)

Lol keep on coping


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Sep 4, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> View attachment 106089
> 
> Lol keep on coping


Lan noruyon atlet ile hocam


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 4, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> View attachment 106089
> 
> Lol keep on coping


groce ears


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> The best way to identify a recessed maxilla is having the glabella further forward than the maxilla at the Frankfort horizontal plane position, it sometimes leads to an underbite. Recessed maxilla compromise your nasal airway, it isn't that frequent, recessed mandible is more frequent.
> More like this than the previous image which maxilla actually wasn't recessed.


This is the straight forward fixed response that i'd expect from someone who takes everything at face value. Downward growth is typically referred to as having a recessed maxilla. Forward growth is inaccurate in describing the actual position a maxilla should take on. The frankfurt plane is not a reliable indicator of a good or bad maxilla, it relies on the position of other features of the face that can vary with genetics or environmental factors such as a chin implant, braces etc. The frankfurt plane is as reliable as any other statistic in drawing a conclusion. 
Example: In ww2 when deciding what part of the fighter jets needed to be strengthened they decided to take a distribution of areas bullet fire had been impacting. According to their results most bullets ended up in the fuel tank and wings of the plane and so they decided to strengthen these areas with more material. do you agree with this conclusion so far?



Spoiler



If you said yes you were wrong. In fact of all places bullets had been distributed, the engine and hull had the most bullet fire. They didn't account for the fact that planes that had been hit in the engine and hull were instantly destroyed. The researchers assumed that the distribution of bullet in the returning planes represented the distribution of bullets in non-returning planes.








According to you this guy above has a good maxilla.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have prominent high cheekbones, hollow cheeks yet literally hollow concave infraorbitals. 

What does this meeeeeeeeean


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Sep 4, 2019)

my maxilla is more forward than my forehead. sucks being asian. i see a lot of people here in my country with good forward growth but no browbridge.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> The only way to tell if you have a good maxilla is if you have zygos


not necessarily bro


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 4, 2019)

I have forward grown maxilla but shit chin, genioplasty would do me well


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 4, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I have forward grown maxilla but shit chin, genioplasty would do me well


I think I'm in the exact same position bro


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 4, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I think I'm in the exact same position bro


PM me side profile ?


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (Sep 4, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I have forward grown maxilla but shit chin, genioplasty would do me well


same here. im fucking cursed. i could have hollow cheeks cuz my cheekbones but my chin is shit


----------



## I'mme (Sep 4, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I have forward grown maxilla but shit chin, genioplasty would do me well


Same bro. I'm going to have consultation in a week, but don't have money rn for surgery.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Srs the majority of people don’t have a foward grown midface.
> 
> It’s very clear when smiling and viewed from the side that most people have a recessed maxilla.
> 
> ...







What is the point living without Chad jawline


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> I have prominent high cheekbones, hollow cheeks yet literally hollow concave infraorbitals.
> 
> What does this meeeeeeeeean


Same. Honestly it may be genetic because both my parents have bad infraorbitals.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> The only way to tell if you have a good maxilla is if you have zygos


do I have good zygos?:


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> do I have good zygos?:



Looks good. Show side profile.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Looks good. Show side profile.


my side profile = all attention goes to nose lol


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> my side profile = all attention goes to nose lol


I feel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> View attachment 106089
> 
> Lol keep on coping



my profile pic is as good if not better than yours.
Yet BIMAX will be good for me


dotacel said:


> I think I'm in the exact same position bro



exact opposite : Good tier - top tier chin.
But high + flat cheekbones due to average maxila.
Fuck


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I feel


xD


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> xD





what a large neck, it's very not aesthetic.
I have the same issue than you for your cheekbones : high but flat.


Dicklet.4.3 said:


> my maxilla is more forward than my forehead. sucks being asian. i see a lot of people here in my country with good forward growth but no browbridge.




give me your maxila, i'll give ya my browbridge.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> what a large neck, it's very not aesthetic.
> I have the same issue than you for your cheekbones : high but flat.


i like my large neck

can u show pics of this? i cant see this thing high but flat. show exampla of this and the counter examples
is goof to have high ? what is low cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> i like my large neck
> 
> can u show pics of this? i cant see this thing high but flat. show exampla of this and the counter examples
> is goof to have high ? what is low cheekbones



low + flat is the worst combinaison ever.

take a look i have high but flat cheekbones.

old pic btw, but that's all that i have at 15/100 bf :


Opry's too has high but flat cheekbones.
It's good for the hollow cheeks though, if you have not narrow jaw.
compare these two :

One has high + flat cheekbones
the other high + massive cheekbones creating shadow below.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> low + flat is the worst combinaison ever.
> 
> take a look i have high but flat cheekbones.
> 
> ...



hm, so the best combination is high + very forward cheeckbones ?

do Al Pacino has high cheeckbones??

my neck is like this:, dont think its giantly long, just long/not short


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

yeah but 


Eduardo DOV said:


> hm, so the best combination is high + very forward cheeckbones ?
> 
> do Al Pacino has high cheeckbones??
> 
> ...




yeah but flat like us.

it's better from front

you'r probably one of those guys who really needs to train his neck.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> yeah but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about gandy ??
same case??

he seems to has some forward cheekbonesbut not that much


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

his are not that much flat, but a little bit.

the key to know if you have flat cheekbones, is to see if with low bf you have shadow below it like meeks.
Either you have it and you have high + massive cheekbones, either you have not, and at best you have high cheekbones like gandy, oprys, and us.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 4, 2019)

I still have no idea if my maxilla is recessed and i legit dont care because my profile is subhuman


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> What about hollowcheeks? You can’t have a recessed maxilla and hollow cheeks


Yes you can. Just look at old non-obese chain smokers.


----------



## dogapm123 (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> my profile pic is as good if not better than yours.
> Yet BIMAX will be good for me
> 
> What pic dude you dont have any


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

here you go for the lower third




*@dogapm123*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> here you go for the lower third
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take a 3/4 pic


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Take a 3/4 pic





Is it good ?

I have 30/100 bf anyway i think it'll look better afterwards.
but yet i have average maxila at best sadly.
May be that's why i have non proeminent cheekbones.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> Is it good ?
> 
> I have 30/100 bf anyway i think it'll look better afterwards.
> but yet i have average maxila at best sadly.
> May be that's why i have non proeminent cheekbones.



Without smiling. Smiling makes cheekbones look bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Without smiling. Smiling makes cheekbones look bigger.



yeah, with high bf it's quite invisible without smiling :
may be this :

 

or this :


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> yeah, with high bf it's quite invisible without smiling :
> may be this :
> 
> 
> ...



It’s hard to judge facial features when you’re high BF. Get to 10-12% then you can judge them


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

yes sadly.
Don't know how much time it'll take me to get to 12-10/100 bf
My main point was to say that his lower third wasn't that impressive.
I have the same or better or may be a little bit below, yet i'll probably need surgery or palate expander.


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

lol i have high asf prominent cheekbones and im recessed asf (idk i have a slight underbite). its ogre for me anyways


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Joyride said:


> lol i have high asf prominent cheekbones and im recessed asf (idk i have a slight underbite). its ogre for me anyways



Probably because you have massive forwardh maxilar.
your case is better than mine, because you can't really get meek's tier cheekbones by surgery, even if you have high cheekbones.
But Bimax can solve every problem for the jaw if done properly.
But depending where you live, it'll cost you a huge amount of money.


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> Probably because you have massive forwardh maxilar.
> your case is better than mine, because you can't really get meek's tier cheekbones by surgery, even if you have high cheekbones.
> But Bimax can solve every problem for the jaw if done properly.
> But depending where you live, it'll cost you a huge amount of money.


I'm already getting braces. Right now I'm in the stages of palatal expansion. I have to expand my upper jaw for Literally 8 months straight (my upper jaw is really really narrow) and I have to rotate the thing everyday...it about 4 months now and I have 4 months left.
After that I'm gonna wear a face mask (not determined yet) and get braces to fix up my cross bite and align my teeth. I asked the dentist if he would pull my lower jaw backwards with the braces but he said he won't cause expanding my upper jaw should make my side profile look a bit better.

I'm also considering getting genio if the braces and this whole method doesn't work. Sigh. But honestly my underbite is very very mild. My teeth touch. My lower teeth is really slightly behind my top teeth so I think a genio is just overdoing it but I'll see.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Joyride said:


> I'm already getting braces. Right now I'm in the stages of palatal expansion. I have to expand my upper jaw for Literally 8 months straight (my upper jaw is really really narrow) and I have to rotate the thing everyday...it about 4 months now and I have 4 months left.
> After that I'm gonna wear a face mask (not determined yet) and get braces to fix up my cross bite and align my teeth. I asked the dentist if he would pull my lower jaw backwards with the braces but he said he won't cause expanding my upper jaw should make my side profile look a bit better.
> 
> I'm also considering getting genio if the braces and this whole method doesn't work. Sigh. But honestly my underbite is very very mild. My teeth touch. My lower teeth is really slightly behind my top teeth so I think a genio is just overdoing it but I'll see.




... doctors should have put me palate expander when i first get my braces at teenage period.
They were unconsequent...
I sympathize with your suffering.
But, if everything goes well, in a few moments it will be a distant memory.
And you will probably earn between 1 and 2 points PSL.but the hardest is yet to come with the bimax.
How old are you for expanders?


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> ... doctors should have put me palate expander when i first get my braces at teenage period.
> They were unconsequent...
> I sympathize with your suffering.
> But, if everything goes well, in a few moments it will be a distant memory.
> ...


I never got braces when I was young. My jawline is really strong fortunately. Honestly, I think it'll only increase my psl by 0.3 but you're right I just need to wait it out. Right now I recently turned 19 so yea, not really a good age to get palatal expanders but the dentist said it was ok and it seems to be working already. My dentist wants to overexpand my upper jaw to fix my crossbite

Hopefully the palatal expander will also make my lips horizontally wider as I have narrow lips


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 4, 2019)

They might .

you need cant really make a judgement because there’s too much lard covering their facial bones


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Joyride said:


> I never got braces when I was young. My jawline is really strong fortunately. Honestly, I think it'll only increase my psl by 0.3 but you're right I just need to wait it out. Right now I recently turned 19 so yea, not really a good age to get palatal expanders but the dentist said it was ok and it seems to be working already. My dentist wants to overexpand my upper jaw to fix my crossbite
> 
> Hopefully the palatal expander will also make my lips horizontally wider as I have narrow lips




Oh that's big news ! I have also good lips but sadly too narrow like yours.
If it can be expanded by these processus, i'll do it to.
I have a consult with my dentist about this subject.
If i never knew what was lookism, i would never know that i have a little bit overbite.
Fortunaly there is a good behind everything.


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> Oh that's big news ! I have also good lips but sadly too narrow like yours.
> If it can be expanded by these processus, i'll do it to.
> I have a consult with my dentist about this subject.
> If i never knew what was lookism, i would never know that i have a little bit overbite.
> Fortunaly there is a good behind everything.


Unfortunately palatal expansion will expand your lips very very little. Probably 2mm maximum? I'm really not sure and it's really unpredictable but yes you should ask your dentist


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Unfortunately palatal expansion will expand your lips very very little. Probably 2mm maximum? I'm really not sure and it's really unpredictable but yes you should ask your dentist




pffff. I need in my own mind so much surgery to be above average, and yet i'm only a student.
I have to wait a long time to get : Infraorbital + supraorbital rim + rhino + may be bimax but not sure though + strabism surgery and lasik.
and with all this, and low bf, may be i'll be 6 PSL.
Sad is our life.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Srs the majority of people don’t have a foward grown midface.
> 
> It’s very clear when smiling and viewed from the side that most people have a recessed maxilla.
> 
> ...


In my school 90% have forward maxillas


----------



## bossman (Sep 4, 2019)

how to fix at 14


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 4, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> In my school 90% have forward maxillas



brutal


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> pffff. I need in my own mind so much surgery to be above average, and yet i'm only a student.
> I have to wait a long time to get : Infraorbital + supraorbital rim + rhino + may be bimax but not sure though + strabism surgery and lasik.
> and with all this, and low bf, may be i'll be 6 PSL.
> Sad is our life.


Dude I really hope everything goes well! Life is so unfair 😭


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 4, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> This is the straight forward fixed response that i'd expect from someone who takes everything at face value. Downward growth is typically referred to as having a recessed maxilla. Forward growth is inaccurate in describing the actual position a maxilla should take on. The frankfurt plane is not a reliable indicator of a good or bad maxilla, it relies on the position of other features of the face that can vary with genetics or environmental factors such as a chin implant, braces etc. The frankfurt plane is as reliable as any other statistic in drawing a conclusion.
> Example: In ww2 when deciding what part of the fighter jets needed to be strengthened they decided to take a distribution of areas bullet fire had been impacting. According to their results most bullets ended up in the fuel tank and wings of the plane and so they decided to strengthen these areas with more material. do you agree with this conclusion so far?
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we have a different definition of a recessed maxilla, you seem to be merging facial down growth with a recessed maxilla, but I wouldn't call anyone that doesn't need a forward advancement of the maxilla to improve his aesthetic appearance as someone who has a recessed maxilla, not needing an advancement would make them mutually exclusive to me, your term is very misleading otherwise because many individuals with facial down growth don't need forward advancement of the maxilla.
Facial down growth is better described by a high gonial angle (often with short ramus)/high occlusal plane angle/convex facial shape/long-face syndrome than recessed maxilla, the former is where the problem actually lies. So I would never see the point of using the term recessed maxilla with your definition of the word since it doesn't identify the problem well and often isn't what needs to be brought forward to fix the "recession".
Contrarily to my description, you don't explain how recessed maxilla with concave facial shape caused by an underbite can be considered as a recessed maxilla.
Bottom line to me is that if moving the maxilla forward could clearly improve your aesthetic facial appearance, you have a recessed maxilla, the best way to identify that is the reference to the glabella I previously explained. Is it perfect? no, since every face is unique, but I don't see a better way to quickly assess it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> In my school 90% have forward maxillas



it's quite hard to see no ?
You can only see easily a overbite/underbite by the lips position, and recession, especially mandible.


Joyride said:


> Dude I really hope everything goes well! Life is so unfair 😭



i had a good potential younger, pct, square jaw, best gonial angle.
Thanks puberty, really.


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Maybe we have a different definition of a recessed maxilla, you seem to be merging facial down growth with a recessed maxilla, but I wouldn't call anyone that doesn't need a forward advancement of the maxilla to improve his aesthetic appearance as someone who has a recessed maxilla, not needing an advancement would make them mutually exclusive to me, your term is very misleading otherwise because many individuals with facial down growth don't need forward advancement of the maxilla.
> Facial down growth is better described by a high gonial angle (often with short ramus)/high occlusal plane angle/convex facial shape/long-face syndrome than recessed maxilla, the former is where the problem actually lies. So I would never see the point of using the term recessed maxilla with your definition of the word since it doesn't identify the problem well and often isn't what needs to be brought forward to fix the "recession".
> Contrarily to my description, you don't explain how recessed maxilla with concave facial shape caused by an underbite can be considered as a recessed maxilla.
> Bottom line to me is that if moving the maxilla forward could clearly improve your aesthetic facial appearance, you have a recessed maxilla, the best way to identify that is the reference to the glabella I previously explained. Is it perfect? no, since every face is unique, but I don't see a better way to quickly assess it.


So would you say a person who has a very slight underbite with a strong jaw as recessed as a genio will improve the side profile?


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 4, 2019)

Joyride said:


> So would you say a person who has a very slight underbite with a strong jaw as recessed as a genio will improve the side profile?


What? Anyway, sometimes it is preferable to move the lower jaw back, depends on the harmony with the glabella vertical alignment.


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> What? Anyway, sometimes it is preferable to move the lower jaw back, depends on the harmony with the glabella vertical alignment.


Fuck you're so smart. Anyways I need to do more researching into this shit especially cause I have a slight underbite sigh.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> it's quite hard to see no ?
> You can only see easily a overbite/underbite by the lips position, and recession, especially mandible.
> 
> 
> ...


Puberty made me ugly


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Puberty made me ugly




Just look at my 14yo pic boy, and now, you'll see what a bastard is puberty.


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 5, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Facial down growth is better described by a high gonial angle (often with short ramus)/high occlusal plane angle/convex facial shape/long-face syndrome than recessed maxilla, the former is where the problem actually lies.
> All of the things you've listed: high gonial angle, high occlusal plane angle, convex facial shape: are caused by a recessed maxilla. Facial down growth and a recessed maxilla are one in the same.
> 
> Contrarily to my description, you don't explain how recessed maxilla with concave facial shape caused by an underbite can be considered as a recessed maxilla.
> Maxilla recession happens in 2 axis'. There is a horizontal and vertical component to a properly developed maxilla. The point i'm trying to make is you cannot accurately assess the vertical component using a frankfurt plane.


Anyway, don't bother replying back I cbf continuing this.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> like this?


yes top tier zygos they are bro


----------



## Dude420 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> All of the things you've listed: high gonial angle, high occlusal plane angle, convex facial shape: are caused by a recessed maxilla. Facial down growth and a recessed maxilla are one in the same.


False, they are not mutually inclusive, you can have a concave facial face shape and recessed maxilla, hence, your definition of the term is confusing/meaningless.



Kill_Jew said:


> Maxilla recession happens in 2 axis'. There is a horizontal and vertical component to a properly developed maxilla. The point i'm trying to make is you cannot accurately assess the vertical component using a frankfurt plane.


It is just a point of reference, yea it won't be exactly perfect. If this does not suffice as a point of reference than your point is that it is impossible to assess therefore pointless to discuss. That is dumb, you have to use those sort of points of references otherwise no one can say anything about anything.


----------



## left2die (Sep 5, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Srs the majority of people don’t have a foward grown midface.
> 
> It’s very clear when smiling and viewed from the side that most people have a recessed maxilla.
> 
> ...


South asians have very good maxillas
Africans have great maxillas

North asians have recessed maxillas
Most euros ive seen have recessed maxillas
Arabs have recessed maxillas

Thats why white + south asian mixes look good


----------



## InZayn (Sep 5, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> The best way to identify a recessed maxilla is having the glabella further forward than the maxilla at the Frankfort horizontal plane position, it sometimes leads to an underbite. Recessed maxilla compromise your nasal airway, it isn't that frequent, recessed mandible is more frequent.
> More like this than the previous image which maxilla actually wasn't recessed.



*Lifefuel.* My chin is farther out than my glabella and browridge via sideprofile


----------

